
Rabbitc – Micro-container runtime built in Rust - archrabbit
https://github.com/rabbitstack/rabbitc
======
colemickens
I was going to say it'd be even more interesting if it were OCI-compliant, but
I forgot Oracle already wrote an OCI-compliant container runtime in Rust:
[https://github.com/oracle/railcar](https://github.com/oracle/railcar)

Though I've never really heard of folks using OCI runtimes other than `runc`
and kata/clearcontainers. (edit: I guess Chromium uses `run_oci`)

~~~
archrabbit
One thing to note about railcar is that it completely lacks the network stack,
but it will probably be my "starting point" if someday I decide to evolve
`rabbitc` into something "more serious".

------
navaati
"Meant for learning purpose", this does not pretend to bring anything
new/better.

~~~
golergka
Wasn't Python and Postgresql intentionally created for learning purposes? I'm
not saying that this project is just as important, just pointing out that
"learning purposes" is not a good predictor of a useless project.

~~~
m_sahaf
"just a hobby, won't be big and professional like gnu" ~ Linus Torvalds

~~~
emptybits
Indeed.
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/comp.os.minix/dlN...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ)

